# Honda F1 KERS Motor



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

very detailed , great read , we will see some of these features if not all on model airplanes and the motor building groups . The numbers are just too cool . I want 4 plus Lonnie Johnson's solid state generator (70% eff.) and the hottest new batteries .


----------



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

Two of these units, running through 9:1 gearboxes in direct drive (one per wheel) and using P175/35 R14 tyres and rims, would give a top speed of 131MPH. The gearing would ensure masses of available torque and power. Of course, getting hold of them could be interesting, but considering the extremely short life of an F1 engine/transmission, it's possible that some might become available.

Just a thought.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Interesting

That article was about the 2009 Honda F1 car - the information must have been from 2008!

Honda binned out of the 2009 season - their car (without KERS) went on to win the championship as a Brawn Mercedes (Jenson Button) (without the Honda engine)
McLaren, Ferrari, Renault? did use the KERS

2010 - KERS was banned (by agreement with the teams)

2011 - KERS is back!


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

Duncan said:


> Interesting
> 
> That article was about the 2009 Honda F1 car - the information must have been from 2008!


~3 years already 

I expect over time there will continue to be a push to move to the lighter and smaller ... Honda has already been doing this trend in thier IMA systems every now and then , squeezing into a bit less space and / or a bit less weight.

Some of the things they did in this project will probably slowly begin to show up here and there in HEVs, PHEVs, and EVs... not right away ... but little bits here and there from model revision to revision.

Considering it is already ~3 year old tech.
~7.8 kw / kg is very good power per unit weight.
~38 kw / L is very good power per unit volume.


----------

